
Scaleway cloud provider object storage unsecure - Abukamel
At scaleway way, one key pair can access all your object storage s3 buckets with full read write access.<p>When I contacted their support to ask I got this brilliant conversation, enjoy 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AKamelZAD&#x2F;status&#x2F;1117541887710302208?s=19
======
Artemix
Hasn't it been removed? The link seems dead.

